
Citizens Advice and Facebook launch major initiatives to fight scam ads - DanBC
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2019/07/martin-lewis--citizens-advice-and-facebook-launch-major-initiati/
======
DanBC
Full title is "Martin Lewis, Citizens Advice and Facebook launch major
initiatives to fight scam ads".

I thought the method of funding this was interesting: scammers used Martin
Lewis's name in ads. He sued Facebook (as the publisher of those ads) for
defamation. Facebook agreed to settle out of court, and part of the settlement
is to take action against scam ads.

